# Longnose Gar



## Demjor19 (Oct 15, 2008)

Do any of you know of any good places to catch Longnose Gar near Kent, OH? I know it's getting late in the season to be taking gar on a flyrod, but i'd still like to know for future reference. That way i can be prepared for this spring when the fishing gets good.

Thanks for any info/advice,


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

ummm i really have never seen one of those fish. Isn't that a florida fish. You are a long way from tropical waters. You can catch pike in the hoga. I fly fish it quite often in kent.


----------



## Demjor19 (Oct 15, 2008)

ryosapien said:


> ummm i really have never seen one of those fish. Isn't that a florida fish. You are a long way from tropical waters. You can catch pike in the hoga. I fly fish it quite often in kent.



There are Longnose gar in Florida, but we have a great population of them here in Ohio. Most Gar are actually found in northern waters. Florida has the Florida gar, Longnose Gar, and a very small population of Alligator Gar. I know Ohio has Longnose Gar, but i was just wondering where the closest place is for me to catch them.


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

Evidently they have some in the Maumee. 


video


http://www.flyfishohio.com/heat_wave_flyfishing.htm


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I am with you on that as I would really like to catch on e on fly rod. Only place I know of is in Sandusky bay near marblehead side. Cant even remember what the name but I seen a lot of them there in waters one time boating thru it when launching from the ramps.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have taken several smaller ones on the Chagris in June by flyrod. Im not from that part of the state so can not tell you other then what i have heard, Yes, the Maumee has some monsters!!!

Look for spring migraters up all the Erie tribs, and look for them to congregate below dams on the Chagrin, Grand for easy pickings as well as shallow bays on the big lake

Salmonid


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Seen them in Rocky River during summer. I've heard about using a hookless "t-shirt fly" for them that will wrap between their teeth as a way to catch them. What are some common flies for them?
Janus


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

I found this one. It's a variation of the double bunny.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I've caught them on rope flies while sight fishing in the summer.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I seen some kind of gar in the vermilion this spring. they was like 6 of um all swimming in circles and all over on top of each other. spawning I assume. these were small tho. 12-14 inches at most?? I seen some huge ones another time but they never chased the fly I tossed at um.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Rope flies are the way to go, check out the link to the article I wrote that Buckeye Brewer posted:
http://www.flyfishohio.com/heat_wave_flyfishing.htm

I have taken several hundred gar with them now and while you dont hook every one that hits, youll up your succesful landing ratio.

Salmonid


----------



## Demjor19 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys! 

Salmonid - Where is the damn on the Chagrin River? I have heard that parts of the Chagrin have gar (i'm assuming closer to the lake). I know the Maumee has gar, but that's a pretty good drive for me. I was just looking for a location I could hit after work or a quick trip for the weekends.

Thanks again,
-Jordan


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

2 dams sort of, the old one at Daniels Park and the bigger one at Gates Mill, ( they wont be above that point) and Harperfield on the Grand, Spawning migrations can be upwards of 30 miles inland. Mid May-June are by far the best times to find large numbers of grouped fish. Once you see them in spawning in riffles, they can be caught but it takes a lot of patience, they got other things on there minds.
Salmonid


----------



## Demjor19 (Oct 15, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> 2 dams sort of, the old one at Daniels Park and the bigger one at Gates Mill, ( they wont be above that point) and Harperfield on the Grand, Spawning migrations can be upwards of 30 miles inland. Mid May-June are by far the best times to find large numbers of grouped fish. Once you see them in spawning in riffles, they can be caught but it takes a lot of patience, they got other things on there minds.
> Salmonid


Thanks, these are some excellent tips! Now are the fish above or below these dams? Have you ever taken a Longnose on a fly late season? Say October/November? I'm getting ancy now and it's going to drive me insane waiting until spring!


----------

